

It’s hard to fake passion, and even if you can, why would you? - fatalerrorx3
http://techbyproducts.com/its-hard-to-fake-passion-and-even-if-you-can-why-would-yo/

======
kyle_t
I have seen and experienced many people faking passion for their bosses and
for their coworkers. In fact I would wager it is a pretty normal thing in the
corporate world.

Its pretty easy to fake passion at work when you are worried about feeding
your wife and three kids at home.

